# Hey to George:



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

I did a little research on Indigo, Andalusion and Ash Red. I am now pretty certain that my birds are merely Spread Ash Reds.

There are some very good pics, especially in the Homer section of Levi's Encyclopedia. I did not see black flecks on any of the Indigos or Andalusions and this may be the easiest way to recognize most of them. 

As you stated, you have birds that appear Ash Red but are in fact Indigo. I'm pretty sure that they would not have the black flecks of an Ash Red carrying Blue. This (Indigo and Andalusion) seems to be more of a Homing Pigeon color than most other breeds and mine are Rollers. I'd love to have Indigo and Andalusion but don't know if it's in the breed or not.

Anyway, I'm 99% certain that mine at least, are not Indigo. Just some nice looking Spread Ash Reds. I got confused when I read about them in the Quinn book which has no color photos. A picture is certainly worth a thousand words.

Bill


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

jbangelfish said:


> I did a little research on Indigo, Andalusion and Ash Red. I am now pretty certain that my birds are merely Spread Ash Reds.
> 
> There are some very good pics, especially in the Homer section of Levi's Encyclopedia. I did not see black flecks on any of the Indigos or Andalusions and this may be the easiest way to recognize most of them.
> 
> ...


I am not George, but I would be interested in seeing some pictures of your birds.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I'll post some more*



DynaBMan said:


> I am not George, but I would be interested in seeing some pictures of your birds.



As soon as I find a better image host. The one I found only lets me do two pics at a time.

Bill


----------

